# Itching/scratching ALOT



## AQC82

Hello All,

My boy Rocco has been itching/biting and scratching himself like crazy. I know it's not fleas since I checked him myself and also recently took him to the groomers which gave him a good bath, brush, dry and nail clipping. He just seems like he can't relax because he is constantly itching himself and sometimes its to the point where he whines like a baby. Someone told me it could be the food im giving him which is puppy chow (I know not the best but honestly i can't afford the high end brand right now) and someone else said he could have dry skin issues. I used to have him on a high protein food but he didnt tolerate it very well so i switched him to basic puppy chow after speaking with my vet. Would protein supplements help? oatmeal bath? I want my boy to be comfortable and he is shedding like crazy which i know could be a reason for the scratching but not this much. Any tips and suggestions are appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## RavenSophi

Fish oil - get a nice Omega 3 and 6 supplement. That will help with the skin. Flax seed oil is also good but it worsens the allergy in some dogs. 

Don't bath him, it is a waste of time and will most likely dry his skin out even more. Only if his skin gets scaly I would bath him with Virbac sebu shampoo. That breaks down the scabs and heals the skin. 

I would also, as soon as you can, change to a grain free food. Puppy Chow contains high amounts of corn and soy and both are associated with food allergies. 

I'm sure the other members will be able to offer some more advice.


----------



## weber1b

He could have either food or environmental allergy issues. How long has this been going on? Did it start when you switched to the puppy chow? (you mentioned you were feeding a different food)


----------



## aubie

Or did it start after going to the groomer? Maybe they used a shampoo or something that he reacted to?


----------



## weber1b

If he is shedding more than normal I would defnitely think about allergies.


----------



## natalie559

Most allergies don't show up at such a young age- your signature says he is 6 months old- is that the case?

How about mites? When did the itching start?


----------



## angelaw

Still think it could be fleas, pretty bad this yr in the south. I gave jaxson 3 baths before I finally found one. Comfortis now.


----------



## CampPappy

Even if he's on flea preventative.....he can still have a flea wandering around on him. In some dogs....one flea will bring on terrible itching. I periodically use a flea shampoo, although you may have to be careful with that on a young puppy.
I also would switch to a grain free food. It may seem pricey, but my dogs eat much less of it. Taste of the Wild in my area $39 for a 30# bag. I add raw to that.....and my Axl who's been itchy since he was a puppy is doing great.


----------



## HeidiW

Is TOTW high in fat? The lady at blue seal told me it was.

Off the subject sorry. I am worried about that scatching sounds bad.


----------



## RavenSophi

> Originally Posted By: natalie559Most allergies don't show up at such a young age- your signature says he is 6 months old- is that the case?
> 
> How about mites? When did the itching start?


Blake's allergies started at 5 months old. We tested for mites...the whole works. We bathed him once a week with special vet shampoo...nothing worked. Finally when we changed him to RAW it stopped. 
I really really really think it is the food.


----------



## weber1b

I would think that is likely also.


----------



## Brightelf

The corn, soy, wheat etc in the Puppy Chow may be causing him to itch like mad. Try a grain-free food.

Switching to raw turned out to be *cheaper*,







and cleared up Grimm's itching.


----------



## rapnek74

Just something to think about.... I'm not a vet and do not claim to be but my vet told me to try Zyrtec. 1/2 pill once daily if under 50# and 1 pill daily if over 50#. If it's allergies this could stop it for the time being until you find out what it is. I know exactly what your going through.


----------



## angelaw

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WIs TOTW high in fat? The lady at blue seal told me it was.
> 
> Off the subject sorry. I am worried about that scatching sounds bad.


Pacific Stream is 15%. The other 2 formulas are 18%


----------



## angelaw

Benadryl as well can help.


----------



## rapnek74

I have found that Benadryl only helps my pets if it's a bite of some kind. It does not seem to help with allergies on any pets I have had so far. Maybe your experience is different but so far I don't have much faith with Benadryl for allergies.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

He's six months old so I would be careful what food to feed him calcium/phosphorus wise. 

I would also be cautious in using any antihistamines, because I would want to TRY to figure out what was really wrong before I fixed it. 

Perhaps start with the food, something that is good for puppies and has some fatty acids. Then go from there. 

Hey-whatever happened to the other puppy? http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1035733


----------



## Brightelf

I would first stop feeding him what you are feeding him. (transition s-l-o-w-l-y to a grain-free food)


----------



## BowWowMeow

Definitely get him off of the puppy chow. Choose a food without fillers and with a novel protein (not one found in your current food which is probably chicken) and try that. I would look for a fish and sweet potato food. I think some people feed Natural Balance. 

Your costs will be a lot less in the long run if its a food allergy and you can find a better food that works for him. Plus all of that itching/scratching is not good for their overall health.


----------



## ksuri

I have just posted a whole ton about my dog (who is 3) and my battle with his allergies. I would absolutely look at food as the number one suspect: GSDs are incredibly prone to allergies and food is usually the number one culprit (after you've ruled out fleas/mange--the obvious issues). Food has almost everything to do with how your little one can fare.
As someone above mentioned you do need to look out for the right balance--so he doesn't grow too quickly...calcium/phosphorus/protein. As he is a large breed puppy. But I'm gonna bet he's having issues with that puppy chow! It's junk, IMHO. Sorry! Chicken and beef are the number one causes of food allergies...duck, fish and rabbit foods are better. Check out Wellness and Royal Canin. 
I'm going through this with my dog....so I wish you all the best with your baby. I understand costs too: I just lost my job...but I can't let my "kid" suffer! And ultimately you might be at the vet more often if you feed the bad diet.


----------



## dannygirl8

I have a 4 mos old GS mix puppy that is biting and scratching a lot too. When we found her (a month ago) she had worms, broken pelvic bone, dry skin, bladder infection, etc. Everything is fixed now. The vet put her on EicosaDerm Omego oil for her dry skin. The first month we had her on Frontline (which they gave to me for free at the vet). This month I changed her to Comfortis because my brother said it works great. She is still scratching and biting. She doesn't appear to have any fleas on her or any redness. I give her Beneful Puppy Chow and had her on Purina Puppy Chow. Could that be causing it. The vet just thought she had dry skin. Her coat is real shiny, but the skin seems dry. She takes a multi vitamin each day too. What brands of dog foods are good to use (and hopefully not real expensive)? I feel bad for her to always be chewing. Thanks!


----------



## sabrina long

what is raw?


----------



## lifetime buddy

Dear AQC82. Cost can be a problem for a good dog food. However, Tractor Supply stores carry Diamond Naturals. They have it in Beef, Chicken and Lamb. I feed the Lamb and Rice. Excellent ingredients. 35.00 for a 40# bag. Also Amazon has it for the same price and it meets the free shipping requirement. My dog Saber, just over 3 yrs old, has started the itching scratching stuff just recently. He did get sprayed by a skunk about 2 weeks ago so it is suspiciously something to do with that maybe? He has a vet appt for his rabies innoculation in 3 days, I will also ask her about the itching. As I do not think it is his food. Can find no bugs, or red skin. Possibly pollen due to the time of year. I sympathize with anyone who has dog with bad itching, it drives the poor guys nuts.


----------

